# [solved] Problem Umlaute SSH - VIM

## codeflo

Guten Tag,

ich habe noch ein kleines Problem:

Local (gentoo) geht alles in VIM also jede umlaute etc. (xTerm)

Auf der SSH Sitzung (debian):

Konsole geht auch alle umlaute aber wenn ich in der SSH Sitzung vim starte kann ich keine umlaute mehr schreibe da kommt nur noch:

ÃÃÃÃ¶Ã¶

Warum? - In der sshd von Debian steht auch AcceptEnv LC_* somit sollte er ja mein LC übernehmen?

Wäre total super wenn wir das lösen könnten  :Wink: Last edited by codeflo on Thu Mar 08, 2012 6:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codeflo

No solution?

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du bei beiden Systemen die gleichen Einstellungen unter "locale -a".

Wenn du zum Beispiel auf dem Debian-System kein UTF-8 hast, dann dürfte sowas bei raus kommen.

----------

## codeflo

Hi Finswimmer,

also auf beiden systemen - Server(debian) & Local (gentoo) habe ich die de_DE.utf8 

auf der schell auf dem Server kann ich auch öäü schreiben ohne Problem.

Aber sowie ich einen VIM auf mache dann kommt nur müll bei rum?

----------

## arfe

 *codeflo wrote:*   

> Hi Finswimmer,
> 
> also auf beiden systemen - Server(debian) & Local (gentoo) habe ich die de_DE.utf8 
> 
> auf der schell auf dem Server kann ich auch öäü schreiben ohne Problem.
> ...

 

In der .vimrc muss:

set enc=utf-8

set fenc=utf-8

set fileencoding=utf-8

----------

## codeflo

Hi arfe,

danke für den Tipp, aber leider war das schon drin...

Sonst noch ideen?

Ich habe gerade fest gestellt beim Localen vim geht es auch net da kommt der gleich "Müll bei Raus..."

----------

## codeflo

flo@flo-gentoo ~ $ locale -a

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

de_DE.utf8

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

Kann es vlt an Cannot set liegen?

----------

## misterjack

zur sicherheit: 

```
locale-gen
```

 ausgeführt?

----------

## Josef.95

 *codeflo wrote:*   

> Kann es vlt an Cannot set liegen?

  Vermutlich ja  :Wink: 

Schau doch mal nach was du gesetzt hast bzw was verwendet wird.

Siehe zb in der 

```
$ locale
```

 Ausgabe.

----------

## codeflo

Hi,

flo@flo-gentoo ~ $ locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=de_de.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_de.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_de.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_de.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="de_de.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_de.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_de.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_de.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_de.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_de.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_de.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_de.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

----------

## Max Steel

Beachte Groß und Kleinschreibung.

----------

## codeflo

Was genau meinst du mit Groß und Kleinschreibung?

----------

## Josef.95

Es war 

```
"de_de.UTF-8"

vs

"de_DE.UTF-8"
```

 gemeint.

Dieser Schreibfehler ist vermutlich in der /etc/env.d/02locale (oder wo auch immer es von dir gesetzt wurde) vorhanden.

btw, beachte auch die Fehlermeldung: locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

daran ist doch schon zu erahnen das etwas so nicht passt  :Wink: 

----------

## codeflo

Super vielen Dank  :Smile: 

----------

